# Craptara's free adopts [temporary] pick up: E m m a NEW THREAD !!! in my siggy



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

Spoiler: pointless blabbering



okay, it's 6 am, I didn't sleep, my father almost found me out 
and all because I was drawing that crook here

I saw poppet being a god again so I wanted to try to draw some cute adopts too but no my tablet was having his bossy thing again and I needed to reinstall it AGAIN

SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO FIX THISSSSS it keeps having problems and everytime I need to reinstall it 
it annoys me, I mean I love that tablet but it creeps me out.

and back to that actual thing



Okay this is kinda fun and there were lots of misunderstandings, so I'll make it a bit more organized.
Keitara's free adoptables [temporary for now]

How does this work?
1. I make a crappy sketch of an adopt.
2. I'll post it in the "sketch section" and you may say that you SERIOUSLY want to adopt it.
3. I'll reserve it for you.
4. Once I have time, I'll line and color it properly for free.
5. It's yours then 

Sketches


Spoiler: list



old, but never finished
NELFIE
reserved






FLOOSHERG
reserved






VOOSHIE
reserved & adopted





BUNEIRA
reserved & adopted


oop I deleted the image ^^'





LILITH
reserved & adopted

deleted this accidentally too >-<








Finished & successfully adopted adoptables



Spoiler: list



BUNEIRA
Owner: E m m a





LILITH 
Owner: Katiegurl1223





VOOSHIE
Owner: toastia







Ideas for the future: will someone even take these...? :x
- crap -> craptara
- bull -> moooooocy (name by toastia)
- drag queen/okama -> Bafloosh (name by toastia)
- pirate
- what was it again ummm I came up with so many ideas yesterday urgh ah whatever 
feel free to give some ideas c: you'll be credited of course


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 21, 2015)

What tablet problems are you having?

I think your adopts are cute and has potential, but it's hard to say right now because they're uncoloured.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 21, 2015)

I think they're adorable! I like the 2nd one <3


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> What tablet problems are you having?
> 
> I think your adopts are cute and has potential, but it's hard to say right now because they're uncoloured.



Well, the first time:
The tablet didn't recognize pressure sensitivity anymore. I reinstalled it but suddenly it couldn't even read my touch moves or the pen anymore. I reinstalled it again with a driver on their website and it worked. 
Yesterday, my pen wasn't working accordingly, it was hanging behind my actual movements, as if it were slowed down. With reinstalling the driver from Wacom again it was fixed. But it annoys me to do it again and again -__-

Ah and thanks. 
Well, I wanted to ask if someone is interested in them before I take the time to color it because I don't want to waste my time if nobody wants them anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


> I think they're adorable! I like the 2nd one <3



Oh thanks. Do you want her? ;o;
I could try to line and color her properly, if you want. for free of course c:


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 21, 2015)

Buneira is so cuteee!


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 21, 2015)

Omg, I am in love with Lilith owo


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

okay thanks you guys c:
but please tell me clearly if you WANT to adopt them or not 
otherwise I won't color and line them properly for you

of course it's free btw


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 21, 2015)

I definitely want to adopt Lilith ^w^


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I definitely want to adopt Lilith ^w^



yaaaay I made an adopt that is wanted yay xD
okay I'll do it then


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> yaaaay I made an adopt that is wanted yay xD
> okay I'll do it then



Hehe yay  I'm excited to see how she will come out >w<


----------



## toastia (Mar 21, 2015)

omg can I get this one






i love vooshie


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

toastia said:


> omg can I get this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can get everything c:
why the hell did you pay me 
I said it's freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
freedommmmm
freeee worlddddddddd
new worlddddddd
luffyyyyy
I keep getting off topic


----------



## toastia (Mar 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> you can get everything c:
> why the hell did you pay me
> I said it's freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> freedommmmm
> ...



i paid you because you are doing this for free
TAKE MY MONEY. WHO NEEDS IT ANYWAYS


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 21, 2015)

Could i Take Buneira?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

toastia said:


> i paid you because you are doing this for free
> TAKE MY MONEY. WHO NEEDS IT ANYWAYS



BUT WHEN IT'S FOR FREE WHY PAYING 
I DON'T GET THIS

- - - Post Merge - - -



E m m a said:


> Could i Take Buneira?



Yes, we can.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

LILITH IS FINISHED 
have fun with her
Uhm I don't really know if I have to do something special since it's an adopt 
just tell me what to do '-'


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> LILITH IS FINISHED
> have fun with her
> Uhm I don't really know if I have to do something special since it's an adopt
> just tell me what to do '-'



OMG SHE'S SO ADORABLE owo You don't have to do anything :3 I would just use her and give you credit ^-^


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> OMG SHE'S SO ADORABLE owo You don't have to do anything :3 I would just use her and give you credit ^-^



Oh I see. I'm relieved you like her c:
And thanks for the tip



 It's weird. When I ask for payment, I don't get any but when I say it's free I get loads of btb 
someone please tell me how this financial world functions '-' I seem to not understand DX


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2015)

Is Floosherg still available? Otl


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Is Floosherg still available? Otl



OMG YES 
DO I SMELL A POTENTIAL OWNER OF FLOOSHERG
IF YES; I'LL LOVE YOU ;__;


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes, I'll take the little man. How much?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Yes, I'll take the little man. How much?



ahhhhhhhhh thank you so much. I was afraid he would be homeless forever.
it's free, so don't worry
btw you seem familiar 
or am I imagining things


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2015)

Mayybe


----------



## toastia (Mar 21, 2015)

yay for floosherg


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Mayybe



omg I remember
I drew something for ya
uhmm how was her name uhmmmm Deliah
no um Desteria? D 
DESTERY! right? I was supposed to get Lolly but uhm well. seems like I really never receive payment I should actually get but well whatever
no wait except for pokemanz he actually paid me accordingly
someone bless that chick norris

- - - Post Merge - - -



omg yes that's her
I apologize for my crappy skills back then
well I'm still crappy so let me apologize for today too


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2015)

No no lol
I was going to order from you but you had full slots
Never ordered yet


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> No no lol
> I was going to order from you but you had full slots
> Never ordered yet



no I'm speaking from half a year ago.
I didn't have a shop back then :S


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> no I'm speaking from half a year ago.
> I didn't have a shop back then :S




Did I? I don't even remember her orz
But she is beautiful 




For the guy, will you lineart him as well? Them eyelashes caught my attention


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Did I? I don't even remember her orz
> But she is beautiful
> 
> 
> ...



no no no you are beautiful

yes I'll lineart and color them all ^^
YES RIGHT YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!
them eyelashes
if you were One Piece fan now, I'd show you a picture of that lama which Luffy nicknamed eyelashes
ah I'll do it anyway





- - - Post Merge - - -

oop I mean camel it is a camel DX


----------



## toastia (Mar 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> no no no you are beautiful
> 
> yes I'll lineart and color them all ^^
> YES RIGHT YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!
> ...


actually its llama


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

toastia said:


> actually its llama



but one piece wiki says it's camel


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2015)

Seriously look

Beautiful eyelashes


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

oop it wasn't luffy who named the CAMEL eyelashes
it was Nami

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> Seriously look
> View attachment 87569
> Beautiful eyelashes



omg don't tell me you drew thissssssssss


----------



## toastia (Mar 21, 2015)

no its a camel but you called it a "lama" first

it's *llama*

srry man grammar nazi came out


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

toastia said:


> no its a camel but you called it a "lama" first
> 
> it's *llama*
> 
> srry man grammar nazi came out



ahhh that's whatcha mean
no problemmmm I'm fine with it
I just find it a bit funny that you wrote nazi
well, you know, I'm german XD
and yes in German llama is just Lama so yeah


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2015)

No no no
It's by the artist Mookie, her art is unique because mostly all her males have eyelashes. Such sass.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> No no no
> It's by the artist Mookie, her art is unique because mostly all her males have eyelashes. Such sass.



ehh how come I don't know this amazing artistttttttt
need to put her on my stalking list o-o

yeah it's certainly cool. when I add lashes to boy's eyes they automatically turn into girls (usually). drawing males with lashes isn't easy XD but it's super cool if you can.


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ehh how come I don't know this amazing artistttttttt
> need to put her on my stalking list o-o
> 
> yeah it's certainly cool. when I add lashes to boy's eyes they automatically turn into girls (usually). drawing males with lashes isn't easy XD but it's super cool if you can.



Imagine such sass though


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

for french toast c:

last for today

Buneira is next! maybe tomorrow


----------



## doveling (Mar 21, 2015)

me a god??
o vo


----------



## roroselle (Mar 21, 2015)

These are SO CUTE!!!!

<3

Pls teach me how to become like you


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

poppet said:


> me a god??
> o vo



yes look into greek mythology
you will find poppet there
not zeus

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> These are SO CUTE!!!!
> 
> <3
> 
> Pls teach me how to become like you



believe you don't want to be like me DX

and thanks forever c:


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 22, 2015)

CAN I ADOPT MORE THAN ONE? ;-; I have this obsession with fairy-like creatures and I reaaalllyyy want Nelfie


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Well, the first time:
> The tablet didn't recognize pressure sensitivity anymore. I reinstalled it but suddenly it couldn't even read my touch moves or the pen anymore. I reinstalled it again with a driver on their website and it worked.
> Yesterday, my pen wasn't working accordingly, it was hanging behind my actual movements, as if it were slowed down. With reinstalling the driver from Wacom again it was fixed. But it annoys me to do it again and again -__-
> 
> ...


4 pages later weeps at self

Try these methods on this [journal] and see if it works for you? I used to have a similar problem as yours and when I tried out *Betterifimdeath*'s solution it worked.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> CAN I ADOPT MORE THAN ONE? ;-; I have this obsession with fairy-like creatures and I reaaalllyyy want Nelfie




yess as long as you really want them, it's all yours haha c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyprince said:


> 4 pages later weeps at self
> 
> Try these methods on this [journal] and see if it works for you? I used to have a similar problem as yours and when I tried out *Betterifimdeath*'s solution it worked.



haha, thanks for your help! I'll check it out c:


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> haha, thanks for your help! I'll check it out c:


You're welcome! Can't wait to see how the second adopt turns out.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

poppet said:


> me a god??
> o vo



I forgot to show you






- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyprince said:


> You're welcome! Can't wait to see how the second adopt turns out.



You mean Floosherg?
He'll come after Buneira.
yes these names are weird 
And thanks for all your support c:


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I forgot to show you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot to replace the other gods with Keitara. ;D


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

Can't wait for my floo


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

sorry if I forgot one
I had limited space

for anybody wondering
Craptara is me


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> sorry if I forgot one
> I had limited space
> 
> for anybody wondering
> Craptara is me



you _did_ forget one. Keitara. Craptara is me.  *insert poop emoji*


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> you _did_ forget one. Keitara. Craptara is me.  *insert poop emoji*



no no no
Craptara will be forever and only
meeeeeeee


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> no no no
> Craptara will be forever and only
> meeeeeeee



psssh


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> psssh



but you even have "pro" in your name.
pro can't be crap! c:
you'll be always be ahead of me and I'll be watching you doing your amazing and stunning stuff with an open mouth


----------



## toastia (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> sorry if I forgot one
> I had limited space
> 
> for anybody wondering
> Craptara is me



and that is where u are wrong
i am craptara


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

why does everybody want to be craptara? ;x;

coloring buneira now btw


----------



## roroselle (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> sorry if I forgot one
> I had limited space
> 
> for anybody wondering
> Craptara is me



O M G 
Keitara you are god for making this xD LOLOL <3

You should have called yourself godtara


----------



## toastia (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> why does everybody want to be craptara? ;x;
> 
> coloring buneira now btw



well im not on the list so i have to be somehting


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

toastia said:


> well im not on the list so i have to be somehting



ehh toastia is on the list next to me (craptara) 

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> O M G
> Keitara you are god for making this xD LOLOL <3
> 
> You should have called yourself godtara



no no no look
I even choose just the right color for craptara
crap brownish c:


----------



## toastia (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ehh toastia is on the list next to me (craptara)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



oh xD switch it anyways your still not craptara


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

x ∞ = MC4crap
do the math


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> crap x ∞ = MC4crap
> do the math



I can't do math >-<

craptara = king of crap
you bet you never cleaned as many crap heaps as me
my cat won't stop the weird habit
... I'm getting too detailed :x


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

for E m m a
I think I'll do eyes like this from now on for adopts.. I kinda hated her design first but now I think she looks cute ^^
next is Floosherg yesssssss LASHES!

and because of you guys my screen name is now craptara :x


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> for E m m a
> I think I'll do eyes like this from now on for adopts.. I kinda hated her design first but now I think she looks cute ^^
> next is Floosherg yesssssss LASHES!
> 
> and because of you guys my screen name is now godtara :x


FIXED. 
I'm officially  MC4crap  and you're Godtara. 
and ohmigosh, your adopts are unbearably ADORABLE! QAQ <333 ALL HAIL GODTARA!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> FIXED.
> I'm officially &#55357;&#56489; MC4crap &#55357;&#56489; and you're Godtara.
> and ohmigosh, your adopts are unbearably ADORABLE! QAQ <333 ALL HAIL GODTARA!



you got it totally wrongggg!!
YOU are adorable c:
no no no this discussion is endlessly
I'm king of crap! bow down (in crap)
how did I even got the idea for craptara? i already forgot 
ehh omg I need to do an adopt with the name craptara
then nobody can complain anymore >-<
o-o how many "crap" do I even write? it's like my second name or something

crap crap crap crap crap CRAPPPPPPPP


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> you got it totally wrongggg!!
> YOU are adorable c:
> no no no this discussion is endlessly
> I'm king of crap! bow down (in crap)
> ...



-____________________________________-

NEVAAAAAR.​


----------

